# Severn Valley Motorsport - Introduction



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

First and foremost SVM would like to wish everyone a very Happy New Year and the greatest of prosperity for the future.

*How it all started:*

Ironbridge Motor Works established in 1915 from the centre of Ironbridge, Kevan Kemp (Owner of SVM) started there in 1976 after leaving school.

In 1985 Severn Valley Motorsport was formed and both companies worked from the same premises in Ironbridge, with Ironbridge Motor works looking after the growing customer base, all general repairs, bodywork, welding, servicing and MOTs were carried out.

Severn Valley Motorsport specialised into the tuning scene. Now many people think that SVM Started on the Ford scene but actually the companies roots began with the original Japanese Cult Car the Datsun 240Z.

Back in the early 80’s Kev and most of the staff working for him all drove ‘Z’ Cars and gained the nickname of the ‘Z’ Shed. Carrying out the infamous Samurai Conversion (Consisting of a 6 Branch Janspeed Manifold, Triple Weber/Dellorto Carb’s and Highlift Cam). 










Kev’s own 240Z was some what reknowned and took on quite a radical conversion, something that was never seen before. A Bright Yellow 240Z which had the roof chopped off and turned into a convertible using a Triumph TR7 softtop, Ferrari 308 (Magnum P.i) style door conversion and a Rover V8 running Twin Turbo Conversion.





































In 1986 Kev bit the bullet and bought 3 Door Ford Sierra Cosworth and took this along to the annual ‘Z’ meet together with the Yellow Convertible 240Z both cars created a massive stir and more so when the ‘Z’ made 280 bhp on the rollers compared to the Cossie’s 204 Bhp………

That’s when SVM involvement with the rising Ford scene took place and from early 1985 through to 1993 Ford tuning was SVM’s baby !; turbo conversions and performance up grades –in the 90s winning many national awards for their work, many of our vehicles were published in magazines and went to various shows all over the country. SVM became a worldwide known name in the tuning industry especially where Fast Fords were regarded.










One of our most Famous Conversions was a 500bhp + Ford KA on 19” Magnesium wheels and received World wide accolade.



















SVM did not just stay with cars, for some time they ran a Cosworth engined Transit Van which received much accolade not only by Ford enthusiasts but anyone who was into the modifying scene.



















Ironbridge became too small to house the business and in the late 90s SVM decided to move, now established in Madeley (Ironbridge road) the business and reputation has continued to grow.

Below are just a few snippets of the past history.























































A review of a Special 3 door Cosworth SVM Built

Sigmund's Ford Escort RS Cosworth page

Years on and our Name still plays a presence on the “Ford” Scene

A extract from a Ford Forum below:

"Severn valley motorsport just up the road from me built a 550 bhp cossie lumped KA a few years ago, when they first came out IIRC. that thing goes like holy sh*t! i havent seen it for a while though. the engine was built by Ron Jones, the guy whos doing my mate's golf engine. very good with anything mechanical, severn valley are legends at tuning fords" 

Due to the Recession in the early 90’s SVM widened it’s horizons as you have to with any business and expanded the general side of Madeley Station, currently doing over 60 MOT’s a day and having upto 80’s cars a day at a time keeps the staff well occupied.

SVM have a strong 16 man team within 6000 square foot purpose built unit, incorporating 13 ramps and all the technical equipment required for a successful tuning out fit, including much diagnostic equipment and the Nissan Consult 3 for the R35 model.

The GTR Bug Begin’s

With the day to day business coming in regularly Kev decided to place his order 18 months prior to the Launch for a R35 GTR Black Edition with Benfields of Newcastle Upon Tyne.










This is where the bug began and as with any other car Kev has owned the SVM treatment began……………










Nissan R35 GTR Specialists – This is now our baby!


We are working very hard along with our suppliers to provide the very best in tuning for your R35’s. 

Over the years SVM have taken all the good and bad experiences we have had and tried to mould ourselves into a Company that you can trust without question to work on your pride and joy.

As with any company you will have customers who praise you to the tenth degree and others who just want to drag your name through the gutter, SVM are here to listen to any constructive critic, for we are all human and make no bold statement that mistakes are never made but only that if and when they ever occur we are here to rectify them!.

Communication is the Key to any successful relationship that is the reason why SVM always remain constantly in touch with our customer’s talking through the processes so that there are no shocks at the end of the build.

Having converted many 800+ BHP road going R35’s, since 2009 we have strengthened our footprint and knowledge in the UK and Europe of the R35.

Our own car on 3rd October 2010 ran a 9.84sec Qtr Mile at Santa Pod with a terminal Speed of 146 mph. This is a record fastest time set by R35 in the UK and Europe and a world breaking time on OEM Derived Turbo’s. SVM are the only UK based company that is pushing the Boundaries of R35 so high !










Only the beginning …………………………….

*What we Offer :*

We at SVM want to offer the complete tuning package for the customer who really does want the best, not only in products, or knowledge but in overall customer satisfaction , that is why SVM will spend time in guiding you through the various stages of tuning that are available. 

*List of Parts & Services* 

Turbo Chargers	-	Cooling	-	Engine Management
Engine Builds	- Fueling - Suspension	
Brakes	- Exhausts - Wheels & Tyres
Interior Upgrades - Exterior Upgrades -	Roll Cages
Under Bonnet Detailing	- ICE & Security

*The Future :*

We are currently Bringing a NEW LEVEL of R35 to the Scene something that will hopefully shock people into realising that SVM are not just talk but have the action too, Our own car has to be something that stands out from the crowd, it is not meant to blend in. The car will not just have the look but we want the Title ……….as with anything in life you always strive for that little bit extra …..so we have a the goal in our sights and it will be taken !

2011 is the start of the World Title a battle of the best ………

Who will take it ………

Let the games begin!.....

The Next Level of GTR ………………………

Just to get you appetite going .....


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice write up and some nice motors too.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

great history... heard a lot of good things about you guys. some stunning and different motors there.

looking forward to seeing the R35. will it be a race/drag car, or beauty queen?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nice one Kev !!! Wish I had got hold of that 240Z as I had one that I think you built !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

nick the tubman said:


> great history... heard a lot of good things about you guys. some stunning and different motors there.
> 
> looking forward to seeing the R35. will it be a race/drag car, or beauty queen?


we do hope all of the above kk ...:wavey:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

*Kevan Kemp*

Kev its a pleasure to have met you and an honor to have my engine built by you.

I wish you all the success in the world, youre a Legend. :bowdown1:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

SVM doesnt just do high power builds.. i have been round at Kev's to get little things like lowering springs, exhausts etc fitted and ive had a service there too!

top notch customer service, great prices and its always nice knowing that your pride and joy is safe in the hands of a true master

i know who is looking after my GTR from now on


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Steve said:


> Nice one Kev !!! Wish I had got hold of that 240Z as I had one that I think you built !!!


steve..i still have a fog lamp and grill 4 you any time !
240z s were fantastic :bowdown1:


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

great work kev loving all your builds love the KA the most lol
p.s the missus is more then happy with the repair you did to her car nice 1 KK
(i better not show her this tread cuz she will want an engine like the KA's in her car lol)


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to the forum guys, its good to hear that the legends of SVM are still going well & now in the GTR stakes. I remember reading in my teens on many of the builds that you have done, but that RS200 will always be something special :thumbsup:

Welcome


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> Kev its a pleasure to have met you and an honor to have my engine built by you.
> 
> I wish you all the success in the world, youre a Legend. :bowdown1:


God im gonna puke


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

martin320 said:


> God im gonna puke


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

EvolutionVI said:


> :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


sick bag provide any time ...kk


----------



## F.MAN. (Jul 19, 2010)

My R35 is with Kevan now having a complete engine rebuild. After speaking to many GTR performance specialists, it became clear he is the best in the game. He has kept me well imformed with the progress of the build and of all the latest tuning products.

I had a few issues before meeting Kev and he has gone out of his way to help me. My car wont be going anywhere else now....apart from the drag strip!:bowdown1:


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

F.MAN. said:


> My R35 is with Kevan now having a complete engine rebuild. After speaking to many GTR performance specialists, it became clear he is the best in the game. He has kept me well imformed with the progress of the build and of all the latest tuning products.
> 
> I had a few issues before meeting Kev and he has gone out of his way to help me. My car wont be going anywhere else now....apart from the drag strip!:bowdown1:


my cars with KK (SVM) now he picked it up yesterday to start my power build as I could not take it my self.

Like you say av bin looking a round but could't fine a tuner that tuk the time out to go thur my tune step by step explaned everything to me in great detail And offer great value. The best in the game by far :bowdown1:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks t80..and "F" I will do my very best looking forward to both builds
in their unique ways..two guys with two dreams and two very special gtrs
again thanks for the support towards svm regards kk


----------



## LucianGT-r (Jan 10, 2011)

hy
i would like to thanks Kevan for the great job he put in my Gt-R, I don't think anyone else would pull this off. i'm looking forward to work whit him again. the only problem I have is the distance to get to him(5000 km).
i'm very glad he start this topic, so i can keep i touch whit his work


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

LucianGT-r said:


> hy
> i would like to thanks Kevan for the great job he put in my Gt-R, I don't think anyone else would pull this off. i'm looking forward to work whit him again. the only problem I have is the distance to get to him(5000 km).
> i'm very glad he start this topic, so i can keep i touch whit his work


wow yes "Romainia" (a very long way) took you four days to get hear!!! lol
thankyou lucian ...pls stay in touch and see you soon :wavey: kk


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

LucianGT-r said:


> hy
> i would like to thanks Kevan for the great job he put in my Gt-R, I don't think anyone else would pull this off. i'm looking forward to work whit him again. the only problem I have is the distance to get to him(5000 km).
> i'm very glad he start this topic, so i can keep i touch whit his work


Why did you drive all that way when you have Exelixis Motorsport on your doorstep who are also an AMS dealer....


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

F.MAN. said:


> My R35 is with Kevan now having a complete engine rebuild. After speaking to many GTR performance specialists, it became clear he is the best in the game. He has kept me well imformed with the progress of the build and of all the latest tuning products.
> 
> I had a few issues before meeting Kev and he has gone out of his way to help me. My car wont be going anywhere else now....apart from the drag strip!:bowdown1:


Hi F.MAN wot are you having done to you gtr? if you dont mine me asking


----------



## LucianGT-r (Jan 10, 2011)

i dont trust them, I dont say they are bad or something it's was my choice after all. i have another car that I set up in uk and i was very pleased.
and the car have some gear box problem and kevan was the only one how said to me "we can fixed 100% just bring the car here" anyone else just question me and doesen't say'd 100% we can fixed.

and in the final Kevan take a part his car just to do my car work so he can respect his promis.
i'm sure everyone else would just order the part and and I have'd to wait for it.(if I found that part)

how's that for driving all that way.


----------



## F.MAN. (Jul 19, 2010)

T80 GTR said:


> Hi F.MAN wot are you having done to you gtr? if you dont mine me asking


Hi T80, Heres a list of things being done to the car;

Full forged Engine: Carrillo rods, C.P coated pistons, Cosworth gaskets etc, 280 Tomei cams, Larger ported heads with Ferera valves and titanium double valve springs plus spring tops etc.

High flow fuel pumps
Marston bar and plate intercooler with 80mm hard pipes and cuplings
Murray spring tension hose clamp kit
Alloy race spec water radiator
Cooler thermostat and housing with ECU mapping
Alloy water expansion tank, with combined engine breather system that goes to camshaft housing with motorsport lines
Secondary breather sytem attached to central block breather
Switchable mapping
Stage 3 turbos
Zircon coated front de cat pipes
Titanium suction turbo feed pipes
Front bumper air intake bezzels and 75mm pipework to air filters
SVM gearbox cooler kit with fan assist and pump etc
G.T.C gearbox billet sump
P.P.G first gear
Uprated clutches and all circlips
K.W coilover suspension

......A few other bit and pieces, also car has NOZ system hopefully power should be between 700-800bhp on pump gas (without the NOZ)


----------



## F.MAN. (Jul 19, 2010)

T80 GTR said:


> Hi F.MAN wot are you having done to you gtr? if you dont mine me asking


Hi T80, Heres a list of things being done to the car;

Full forged Engine: Carrillo rods, C.P coated pistons, Cosworth gaskets etc, 280 Tomei cams, Larger ported heads with Ferera valves and titanium double valve springs plus spring tops etc.

High flow fuel pumps
Marston bar and plate intercooler with 80mm hard pipes and cuplings
Murray spring tension hose clamp kit
Alloy race spec water radiator
Cooler thermostat and housing with ECU mapping
Alloy water expansion tank, with combined engine breather system that goes to camshaft housing with motorsport lines
Secondary breather sytem attached to central block breather
Switchable mapping
Stage 3 turbos
Zircon coated front de cat pipes
Titanium suction turbo feed pipes
Front bumper air intake bezzels and 75mm pipework to air filters
SVM gearbox cooler kit with fan assist and pump etc
G.T.C gearbox billet sump
P.P.G first gear
Uprated clutches and all circlips
K.W coilover suspension

......A few other bit and pieces, also car has NOZ system hopefully power should be between 700-800bhp on pump gas (without the NOZ)


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

F.MAN. said:


> Hi T80, Heres a list of things being done to the car;
> 
> Full forged Engine: Carrillo rods, C.P coated pistons, Cosworth gaskets etc, 280 Tomei cams, Larger ported heads with Ferera valves and titanium double valve springs plus spring tops etc.
> 
> ...


nice spec F.MAN it will be a beast:chuckle::chuckle: heres my spec  cannot wait till its all done.


1/950 dw injectors.

2/cold air intakes with 80mm maf pipes.

3/marston bar and plate intercooler with hard pipes and silicon couplers.

4/twin high pressure fuel pumps.

5/4wd gearlocks ,mechanical cir clips.

6/stg three ( instead of stg two) ihi ballbearing turbo units garret actuators and billet machined brackets.

7/bens/gtc custom map. 

8/carillo rods and bearings.

9/low milage engine. (as av covered 50k now in my old one time for something fresh agen) 

10/14 plate gtc clutch pack

11/titanium 58mm turbo suction pipes. (oem size 45mm)

12/65 deg temp stat and housing also ecu rad program.

13/porting/polishing both cylinder heads.

14/engine breathers and high pressure alloy water reservoir.

15/ miltek exhaust system.

16/zircon coated front pipes.

17/HKS bov (blacks ones)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Update - GTR's*

Well once again a big thank you to all Members on the forum for there comments. 

This is to give you Guys & Gal's a snippet into some of the cars we have worked on, We will be posting individual customers cars in the very near future but this is a appetiser for you ..................
















































































































































































































Something to move the GTR Parts in ....



















Wish it had one of these in it sometimes lol













I Kevan Kemp would personally say a big thank you to some guys for the help and support SVM has received from loyal staff customers and friends over the years.

A great big thank you to Nigel Guest in reception who has been at the helm for 25yrs!

Also Marty Gardner, Dave Britton, John Graham and Gavin Evans not forgetting big Andy Mountford all valid team members helping run the SVM team

Outside SVM ....I've had tremendous support from Bruce Lane (TLO) and 
Amar Dhillon all giving their time and friendship to the R35 GTR cause.

A big shout out & thanks to "Painty" for a tremendous job on my GTR

and finally big thanks to Ben Linley (Team GTC), John banks aka Thistle, Eugene (SPE) and Keith in Singapore for their massive support and help,
No one can run a business without this crucial help and support (bow downs)


----------



## dukes (Nov 20, 2010)

AHH ****!!!
At the second picture there is a Romanian GTR(Where I live)Don't want to have competition!!
SHIT!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

dukes said:


> AHH ****!!!
> At the second picture there is a Romanian GTR(Where I live)Don't want to have competition!!
> SHIT!


YES "lucians" r35 from romania lol 

best get your skates on...hes thinking of coming back for the 850R treatment and first gear
and clutch kits :wavey:


----------



## dukes (Nov 20, 2010)

SVM said:


> YES "lucians" r35 from romania lol
> 
> best get your skates on...hes thinking of coming back for the 850R treatment and first gear
> and clutch kits :wavey:


AHHH **** ME!:runaway:
What tune did you do to his car so far?
Just want to know the competitionopcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

dukes said:


> AHHH **** ME!:runaway:
> What tune did you do to his car so far?
> Just want to know the competitionopcorn:


he might tell...why dont you ask..he posted on the t80 link about coming too svm! 4000km !!


----------



## dukes (Nov 20, 2010)

SVM said:


> he might tell...why dont you ask..he posted on the t80 link about coming too svm! 4000km !!


What link?
Hamm...If he told you that he might come for a 850r package that means that he maybe did just a little tune(exhaust and tuning).


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Loving those seats & me thinks I'm slowly warming to the idea of the 4 light kit.

How much for the seats, also the 4 light kit (fitted)?


----------



## dukes (Nov 20, 2010)

LucianGT-r said:


> i dont trust them, I dont say they are bad or something it's was my choice after all. i have another car that I set up in uk and i was very pleased.
> and the car have some gear box problem and kevan was the only one how said to me "we can fixed 100% just bring the car here" anyone else just question me and doesen't say'd 100% we can fixed.
> 
> and in the final Kevan take a part his car just to do my car work so he can respect his promis.
> ...


Asa Luciane buna alegere!Nici eu nam incredere in ei!:wavey:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Loving those seats.

How much? & now swaying towards a 4 light kit, how much fitted?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah price for the seats please....they look great.

W8pmc - The rear light kit is a 5 min job....easiest mod you will ever do.


----------



## dukes (Nov 20, 2010)

Those seats are:Cobra Misano L
Price:Usually it is:945(Per seat I think)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

dukes said:


> Those seats are:Cobra Misano L
> Price:Usually it is:945(Per seat I think)


sorry for delay...yes the price are about right!! from £900 ea

how ever their a lots of options from cobra and svm .. carbon/leather/technoligy foam/fabrics/slide/tilt/full race etc
email svm for a full choice!!

we shall be posting all options shortly ....with more choices:smokin:
including roll cage!! and harness options kk


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mmmm....i might have to come see you soon i think.


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

SVM said:


> sorry for delay...yes the price are about right!! from £900 ea
> 
> how ever their a lots of options from cobra and svm .. carbon/leather/technoligy foam/fabrics/slide/tilt/full race etc
> email svm for a full choice!!
> ...


The seats are in my car. Mizano Carbon too my own design Cost just over a Grand+ the vodka&tonic Frames Designed by me sold separate.
Suggest SVM supply & fit cos of the air bag issue!!they will sort that.


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

I also ordered the cobra misano seats,all black nappa with the carbon backs. They are beautifully made and finished and most importantly good support and very comfortable. Then the Spanish government stepped in and changed the laws on modifying vehicles and as these seats dont have airbags I must remove themAt least now Kevan we dont have to worry about the airbag light.


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

PETERJH said:


> I also ordered the cobra misano seats,all black nappa with the carbon backs. They are beautifully made and finished and most importantly good support and very comfortable. Then the Spanish government stepped in and changed the laws on modifying vehicles and as these seats dont have airbags I must remove themAt least now Kevan we dont have to worry about the airbag light.


I suppose you don't drive over the speed limit either!! Why take them out?
Or do you have cops out there that know this law!! I think not.


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

I´ll wait for the first time that they stop me then mysteriously forget my Spanish.I never speed-I only fly


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

PETERJH said:


> I´ll wait for the first time that they stop me then mysteriously forget my Spanish.I never speed-I only fly


Good thinking! now get kev @ SVM to turn the lights off


----------



## LucianGT-r (Jan 10, 2011)

DUKES
something like that and some gear box and clucth mods and ................
for the moment


----------



## dukes (Nov 20, 2010)

LucianGT-r said:


> DUKES
> something like that and some gear box and clucth mods and ................
> for the moment


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Update*

A few snaps last week outside our workshop, The Hulk with a few of our customer's cars...................


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*More Pic's*

Just thought I would post some more pic's I had come through from last week... Enjoy, Regards KK


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I am loving the clean lines of that R34 :thumbsup:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Kev, how much for transmission oil change to FFL-4? pm please.


----------

